# Detailed Ford Mondeo ST220



## Mondeo220 (Apr 19, 2010)

I started on the engine bay first,using AG CleanAll, love the smell, and its powerful enough for the job too.

It was sprayed then degreased and allowed to dry, whilst i washed the rest of the car using the two bucket method, a lambswool washmitt and AG Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner, giving it a jet wash first of course. Not yet equipped for snow foaming, but it wasnt that dirty really.

Under arches were cleaned with AG Clean All as well, once dried i applied 303 Protectant to the plastics and the engine bay.

Wheels were cleaned with Bilberry wheel cleaner. Tyres finished with TW Platinum Tyre Gel.

There were a couple of scratches in areas which i corrected with Menz S100 Power Gloss, finished the whole car with 3M 80349 on a waffle pad, and then tried out my HD Wax.

I had a helper too!
































































It is hard trying to show how shiny the car is! Very happy with it, my first silver car, the only other colour i would want is Sea Grey.


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

love it!:thumb:


----------



## adam91 (Mar 17, 2009)

amazing :thumb:


----------



## NCB (Apr 22, 2010)

Good job looks stunning:thumb: i've got a mondeo mk4 in sea grey it's got some swirls not bad though i'm going to try and get some know how before i tackle it with a da.:buffer:
Sweet car pal:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very nice indeed. great car too...


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Nice, I think the best pic is of the little man putting compound on the pad, thats a cool picture :thumb:


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

stunning work there my good man!!


----------



## Mondeo220 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks all! I didnt even show him how to do it, he was watching me whilst playing in my van, got out, and started putting the polish on! Proper petrolhead that kid :thumb:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

that car is sweet, only ever see the st tdci up around here, nice work


----------



## Mondeo220 (Apr 19, 2010)

ksm1985 said:


> that car is sweet, only ever see the st tdci up around here, nice work


The TDCi's outnumber the 220 because they were more popular with fleets. They also seemed to be far more Performance Blue ones than any other colour, i used to like it, now i think its common and boring and prefer the more rarer colours like ******/Sea Grey and Stardust/Machine Silver.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

excellent result's mate,luvly car

i'm really starting to take a fancy to the ST's


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice Mondeo mate. I used to have a Focus in Sea Grey, which is about as dark as you can get without being black, and I had the ST220 alloys fitted which I thought really set the car off.


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Great results there. :thumb:


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

That's one very nice Mondeo. Excellent work.


----------



## Mondeo220 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks all! Cant wait to drive it on the weekend, stuck in a van the rest of the time.


----------



## Mondeo220 (Apr 19, 2010)

Looked a bit different this year!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

still looks top bud :thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Lovely car. Great finish. :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

That finish is superb


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looks sharp, :thumb:.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

top motor you got there and a very nice job you have done.
loving the pic of the little man


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

nice buddy, hard to get a good looking finish on silver


----------



## Mondeo220 (Apr 19, 2010)

It gets dirty














































Now exclusively using Autosmart products, got 5 litres of Platinum and this was its first go, nicer depth than SRP.


----------



## 330i (Feb 20, 2013)

cant go wrong with platinum


----------

